# Codex: Legion of the damned



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Now this is an Imperial army I could see myself playing some day, maybe alongside one of them fancy Imperial Knights.

It does make me wonder about their Codex: Space Marines entry, though. Will those rules become obsolete, or will you still be able to take them in a regular Space Marine army?

Looks legit to me:












> It seems the leaks are flowing from White Dwarf's like crazy atm. A codex Legion of the Damned is also leaking, with pics to show that its real. This is going to be a little crazy in March with two mini-dex's hitting.
> 
> 
> Here are some links to the leaked images. The guys at 40k radio apparently have a first class link to early White Dwarf images.
> ...


http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/02/wd-leaked-image-of-codex-legion-of.html

*edit: Post #500!*


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow gw spitting new stuff out.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I wonder if GW will license someone to make a legion-of-the-damned-legionnaire-lighter? I kinda want something nerdy for my party box.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Hah! Give it a built-in bottle opener and we're set!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I don't get how this is suppose to work mechanically.

the legion have two 'chapter tactics' that are in effect no matter you actually chapter tactics. Ignore cover shooting, and 3+ invul. 

army wide: that sounds horrible as the only thing low armor armys had to defend themselves goes away.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a good point, too. I forgot they even had those rules. Not OP at all, c'mon!


----------



## afnolte (Jan 28, 2014)

It may be something like the Inquisition codex and is only usable as a secondary detachment.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

That would make a lot more sense. I should check out that Inquisition codex, some time.


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

I read this news this morning, and I'm still smiling. Legion of the damned has always been a dream of mine to field as a whole.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Hah! Give it a built-in bottle opener and we're set!


Yes! Yes! a million times yes!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

back up a moment: i just realized something, every one double check my logic here.

the picture says 'codex: legion of the damned' I'm not on top of rumors, but when we heard the rumors for the supplements that have been released drop we heard of them as either 'codex' or 'supplements'. I think it's that latter not the former.

secondly: did we hear about the rumors of codex inquisitor as supplements or codex. I think it was as a codex, but again, not sure.

since this is being called a codex, we might be able to expect it to be more kin to Codex Inquisitor then supplement Imperial Fist.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I could see playing an all Legion army.


----------

